
1956 Chrysler Highway Hi-Fi: Detroit’s First In-Car Record Player (2017) - gulperxcx
https://macsmotorcitygarage.com/1956-chrysler-highway-hi-fi-detroits-first-in-car-record-player
======
11thEarlOfMar
If you'd like to own one, here is a 1957 Chrysler 300C, with record player:

"You'll find a factory 392 cid, 375 horsepower V-8 engine under the hood with
a Torqueflite 3-speed automatic transmission, factory dual arm torsion bar
front suspension, power steering, power brakes, a power convertible top and an
_ultra-rare factory installed Hiway Hi-Fi entertainment system, which plays 16
2 /3 RPM records_."

[https://classiccars.com/listings/view/1226380/1957-chrysler-...](https://classiccars.com/listings/view/1226380/1957-chrysler-300c-for-
sale-in-fairfield-california-94533)

$189,990

------
stallmanite
Interesting peak at a potential tech-tree that went unrealized. The site as a
whole has a lot of interesting content, I’m glad you posted a link as I’ve
never heard of it.

